# Not feeling kid movement - update 12/20 retained partial kid



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I have a doe due to kid mid-October. She has udder development, but she really does not look like a pregnant goat. I have felt for kids and have yet to feel movement. She would be around day 115. I have had several goats kid before, know how to feel for kid movement, etc. 

I am thinking, though, that I should feel feel kid movement by now. Has anyone ever had the experience of not feeling kid movement the entire pregnancy and had everything be ok in the end (meaning healthy kid/kids being born)?

I'm not too worried, but it seems a little strange!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - one month prior to kidding*

I have had a Doe... that I couldn't feel anything at all...but she kidded out healthy alive babies....some Does carry them deep and you have to feel at the right place at the right time for some.... so... it can be normal not to feel anything... :wink:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - one month prior to kidding*

This is good to hear. I have always been able to feel them before, even a single, so it has just been strange to me. Hopefully all is well and there's a beautiful kid hiding away in there


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - one month prior to kidding*

I have never been able to feel the kids in any of my does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - one month prior to kidding*

Yep... should be OK.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated with PIC*

Okay - here's an update.

Based on when she was with the buck, she would be due in two weeks. She has not been in heat since with the buck. And she has experienced a personality change. She used to be loving, but about two weeks after being with the buck, she became standoffish. She is just now starting to become interested in people again.

It would seem that she is bred, but the Problem is I feel no kid movement. I see no baby bump. However she does have some udder development. She has never kidded before so this is all new. In the last few days, she has had a tiny bit of discharge.

I added a few pics. Not sure what to think - of course, I would love to believe she is bred and hiding a single in there, but I am beginning to wonder if she is experiencing a false pregnancy? Opinions would be great!

Opinions?[attachment=2:38dzk4v1]Another Jessie Oct 2.JPG[/attachment:38dzk4v1][attachment=1:38dzk4v1]Jessie Oct 2.JPG[/attachment:38dzk4v1][attachment=0:38dzk4v1]Oct 2 Jessie.JPG[/attachment:38dzk4v1]


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated with PIC*

FF with udder development I would think bred. Is she due mid Oct. or in a few weeks?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated with PIC*

Her udder is definitely filling ....she looks to be preggo... :thumb:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated with PIC*

October 17th is written down in my date book, but she was with the buck again, so October 23th could be the latest day 145.

Other than the udder, her body looks the same as always. I DO hope she is hiding one in there - I would be thrilled!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated with PIC*

I agree that she is bred. I can always feel kids, except with one FF I bought bred. No belly whatsoever, couldn't feel a thing. I was debating whether she was bred or not as well, her udder development was barely noticeable. But she kidded with twins two weeks after I bought her. I knew the day before we were ago for babies because she lost her plug, and the day she went into labor she squawked her head off non-stop for twelve hours or so. Didn't really develop an udder until those last 12 hours and it filled up nicely (although small.) They can trick you. Lol.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated with PIC*

I am liking these answers - I hope she is bred! I have just never seen such little change in body shape and it is strange to me that I cannot for the life of me feel kids. I am out there everyday feeling for babies with no luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated with PIC*

Some Does carry deep... she may have a single in there... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated with PIC*

I agree...the udder and pooch say yes, I think theres likely just 1 in there but she could be hiding 2...my Penny was a FF when she delivered twins back in February and even though I did feel movement....I never thought she'd have 2, she is a very long doe that hid them well, she never got wide and the day after delivery, she didn't look like any new mama I ever had...back to her pre baby shape with the only evidence being an udder.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated with PIC*

I have to tell you, I have been doing this for 10 years and I have never felt the movement. I dont know if I am just missing it or I am just not feeling right, but I have never, so dont worry.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated with PIC*



liz said:


> I agree...the udder and pooch say yes, I think theres likely just 1 in there but she could be hiding 2...my Penny was a FF when she delivered twins back in February and even though I did feel movement....I never thought she'd have 2, she is a very long doe that hid them well, she never got wide and the day after delivery, she didn't look like any new mama I ever had...back to her pre baby shape with the only evidence being an udder.


I bet there are millions of women envious of your goat. Lol.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated with PIC*



sweetgoats said:


> I have to tell you, I have been doing this for 10 years and I have never felt the movement. I dont know if I am just missing it or I am just not feeling right, but I have never, so dont worry.


Okay, so I am getting more hopeful now :thumbup:

So in two weeks or so, I will definitely update this thread - keeping my fingers crossed that there actually is a healthy kid hiding in there!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated with PIC*



firelight27 said:


> liz said:
> 
> 
> > I agree...the udder and pooch say yes, I think theres likely just 1 in there but she could be hiding 2...my Penny was a FF when she delivered twins back in February and even though I did feel movement....I never thought she'd have 2, she is a very long doe that hid them well, she never got wide and the day after delivery, she didn't look like any new mama I ever had...back to her pre baby shape with the only evidence being an udder.
> ...


i was just going to say that, lol. My baby is almost 17 and i still don't have my pre-baby body back.


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated with PIC*

Don't Worry! I have a doe that kidded on April 18 and during her WHOLE pregnancy I thought she wasn't preggo. So since I assumed she wasn't I put her in with my wether and nearly a month after all of my other does kidded she had twins! And buckling and doeling. I tried to feel for them but couldn't because #1 In her last home I think that she was EXTREMELY overfed and never has lost that weight, so it was just all fat surrounding the babies.LOL. Or #2 She must have carried really low.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated 10/23*

So . . . I thought this doe would be due on 10/17 at the earliest (day 145). Today would be her latest possible day 145 (based on when last with the buck).

There is absolutely no change whatsoever. She looks the exact same as in the picture posted at the beginning of the month. No further udder development, no change in ligaments, still no kid movement felt, no evidence of a heat cycle, still standoffish (was previously friendly).

So I'll give her a few more days, but if no change, what do you think might be going on here?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated 10/23*

Seeing as today would be her "next" 145 day or day 151 with her first "due date", with no more udder growth than what she has had, I'd have to say that she should start to fill out within the next few days and likely have a single.... her udder may not get big at all, just tight and full....especially if she has just one kid.


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated 10/23*

Keep us posted


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated 10/23*

Did she kid yet?


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated 10/23*

No! She did not kid. All I can assume is that she experienced a false pregnancy since she did have some udder development. Honestly, I was not too surprised because I never felt kid movement and her body shape didn't change.

She has been with our buck daily for the last three weeks in the hope that she would begin to cycle again, but she still has not come into heat. She is entirely healthy, but clearly hormonally off.

We had hoped to get her to the vet this week, but it did not pan out. I am hoping to hear back from him soon to set up an appt early next week.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated 10/23*

How frustrating ...let us know what the vet says... :hug:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated 12/20*

Just thought I would update this in case anyone ever experiences something similar. After exposing her to the buck daily and keeping her with him 24/7 for a while, she never did come into heat. Our vet initially thought that she had experienced a false pregnancy, but that her progesterone levels were out of whack. We were to give her an injection of prostaglandin and then, at intervals, follow that up with two separate hormone injections. Well, she was given the prostaglandin on a Monday and on a Thursday evening, she passed a partial kid, one that had at some point begun to be reabsorbed by her body, but then her body appears to have walled it off. Based on its size, she was mid-pregnancy or later when the kid died, so that explains why she developed an udder and her retaining the partial kid explains why she was not coming into heat. The vet said we are extremely lucky that she passed what was left of the kid as he said, in most cases, it requires surgery to remove it. So now we don't use the two remaining shots as her problem was not a cycling issue. Instead she'll get another prostraglandin shot and then she should begin to cycle normally.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated 10/23*

Thanks for sharing the follow up! Glad your doe will be okay!!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - updated 10/23*

I am glad she will be okay, too. I just love this doe and am glad we finally have been able to give her the help she needed to move in the right direction.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - update 12/20 retained partial*

Oh wow....glad you found the cause and she is going to be OK.... I hope she will settle for you someday and have beautiful kids for you.... :hug: :thumb:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - update 12/20 retained partial*

Oh Wow! This is very interesting! Thanks for sharing this for information. I wonder what caused her baby to die inside of her?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - update 12/20 retained partial*

I suppose it is hard to know the cause. These things just happen in this imperfect world.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - update 12/20 retained partial*

Wow! Glad that she passed the kid. Did your vet put her on antibiotics? I am surprised that there was no smell of infection with the dead kid in thee so long. It is lucky and great that she is ok. :hug:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - update 12/20 retained partial*

The vet said she should be just fine in the future to kid; as to why the kid died mid-late gestation, he said it is usually from a congenital birth defect. I know I have read on here where some have had does deliver a mummy kid that had died weeks earlier along with their live kids at full gestation. The vet did call this a mummified kid, so I suppose it's a similar situation.

Freedomstarfarm, the vet said that when the body walls off a kid as happened here, that it is unlikely for them to develop an infection. He did tell me to monitor her closely, taking her rectal temp, etc, but that he did not anticipate her developing one. And her temps have been totally normal.

Hopefully all will go smoothly in the future


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - update 12/20 retained partial*

Wow that is something. So sorry for the loss, but at least she should be fine, and hopefully will start cycling regularly soon so you can get her bred. Amazing how the body works...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - update 12/20 retained partial*

We've never been able to feel the kids....
I think that she is bred.

Hoping for girls!!! :stars: :kidred:

TheGoatGirl


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - update 12/20 retained partial*

thegoatgirl - she was bred, but the kid died and she retained it far past the due date - she is doing okay, though, and hopefully will give us some healthy kids in the future!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Not feeling kid movement - update 12/20 retained partial*

:hug:


----------

